# Scared to jog outside! :(



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I always think I run/jog in a funny way. First time I noticed this was when someone actually laughed at me while I ran......I knew this person, so maybe dunno, nvm.

Anyways, today I was hanging out with some friends, but at the end of the day, when we all left, my tram was there and if I didn't run, I would have had to wait ten minutes for the next tram.

So I took a sprint and made it. However, all the while I got this nagging feeling that people were watching the way I ran. This girl in the tram laughed slightly at me I think while I was running next to the tram as it was making its way to the station. Could be two things:

A: Laughing because I ran oddly...
B: Giggling because she liked me?

While I am pretty fit, I doubt it was B..... I didn't mind at all because she wasn't exactly comely.

That brings me to my problem: I'm afraid to jogg outside!

I tried doing it for a while, but stopped at some point. I'm just afraid people will point or mock me or whatever. 

This problem can be fixed by starting the jog in the morning, which I think will help, but I still get the feeling there might be someone watching me while I jogg.

Any advice?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

If its A, keep in mind many people on this earth does something that is goofy in some way, the oldest trick in the book is to laugh with them, its not like they think your scum of the earth just cause you run a little awkward


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

you run weird because you think you run weird lol anyways, i usually jog when its dark outside so i wont be that visible


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You can always do jumping jacks inside, go for walk's outside wait until no one's looking do a quick sprint too get over feeling uncomfortable about it, put a hoody up stick too a park or a path way where other people are jogging do it in a recreational area you might not feel outta the norm or you can focus on running tune everything out and just pay attention too your self.

or you can try and bust out a back flip well your running fall on your face maybe the girl will try and give you cpr too bring you back too life or something lol just a thought =p .

i think that just the norm people always look at other people weird when there running.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Define Me said:


> I always think I run/jog in a funny way. First time I noticed this was when someone actually laughed at me while I ran......I knew this person, so maybe dunno, nvm.
> 
> Anyways, today I was hanging out with some friends, but at the end of the day, when we all left, my tram was there and if I didn't run, I would have had to wait ten minutes for the next tram.
> 
> ...


I have been honked at, cat called, shouted at, smokescreened, pulled over.....twice by cops, laughed at, water bottles thrown at my head, flipped off, and nearly hit several times. I still run the streets four times a week - even the police leave me alone now.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I run either early enough in morning to ensure that no one else is around (4-5am), or late enough that it's so dark nobody really notices. With practice, and repetition, I've grown more confident about running around other people. I'm sure it'll be the same for you.


----------



## Mr Canuck (Mar 3, 2012)

*Don't be scared*

Hey man, I remember when I first decided to start jogging last summer, at the beginning I was a bit nervous someone would judge me based on how I looked or the way I ran. But then I realized that I was jogging to keep myself healthy and to get in shape/be fit, so being concerned about what others thought just went away eventually. In my opinion, there are two things you could do:

1. You could laugh/shrug it off, and learn to accept the way you run. Everyone has quirks that are funny about them, and learning to just laugh with it can help you get over it (I mean it isn't that huge of a deal).

2. You could learn how to run the way most people run (if there even is a way). Start by searching for "how to jog properly", maybe the way you jog is in your posture? The way you move your legs? It's probably one of those two things. Just remember to take equal, good strides with your legs, keep your back and chin up, move your arms in front of you (the motion for this will naturally take it's place when you run).

My advice: just laugh it off, I mean it's really no big deal. It's not like someone isn't going to be your friend or won't invite you to a party because of the way you run.

Good luck


----------



## wolfinhiding (Dec 3, 2011)

Yess, agree with kiirby. I sometimes feel like my neighbors are eyein' me on runs, but it's because they really are!! lol this old guy with a beer gut stands otuside and tries to flirt with me. Consider yourself lucky you don't have one of those.  In regards to the problem though, definitely run early in the morning or later in the afternoon. I prefer mornings, 5/6 a.m. and it gives me the pump of energy I need for the day.


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Everyone is going to look regardless how you run, you can't prevent that. Chances are there is nothing wrong with the way you run. She was probably laughing because you were running to catch the tram - because there is something comical about someone being late for a bus, train or what have you.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to have the same problem (kinda), except my insecurity was that when I ran people would look at me and think what the hell I'm doing running cause I look out-of-shape and slow. But you know what, I kept running and still run outside in my favorite trail twice a week and I have opposite feelings. Now I feel great running outside and feel rather (pompous) when I see other runners just cause I'm probably in the best shape of my life right now. I actually ran shirtless a bit ago since my nipples where hurting like hell lol, something I would have never dreamed of doing. 

I think your feelings about jogging outside will change the more you do it since you'll progressively be getting into better shape. Pretty soon it doesn't matter how it looks when you run cause your hella fast and look fit and that's all that matters. You just have to go out there and practice, it's hard the first few times but it won't improve unless you get out there.


----------



## Ian Haines (Mar 4, 2012)

*Hi...*

I used to jog and I thought exactly what you have been thinking. But, then...I've hated been looking at, at all, for decades, which was the original trigger to my social anxiety and, now, my agoraphobia (12 years housebound with that)!

I've never looked good or _"right"_ when I jogged or ran. Thankfully, I have a great excuse to avoid running and jogging for the rest of my life and they come right out of my GP's orders...I have brittle bone disease, developed over 26 years of not eating properly.

Some frame types/sizes simply look right when jogging or running and some never look quite normal. It would be too easy for me to say, _"Well, just ignore them!"_ because I know how close to impossible that can be, at times.

To me, as it used to be, at least, when I was able to go outside, I used to think the entire planet were looking at me and I hate to be looked at by me, especially when there was a group of people past whom I'd have to go - a definite hate of mine, that one. When folk used to tell me to _"ignore them and carry on"_, it was a waste of breath, because I just couldn't: it was still like their gaze had the laser effect and were cutting right through to the inner me, to discover only things that they didn't like.

*Ian.*


----------



## Ian Haines (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry...

_"...I hate to be looked at by me, especially when..."_ should have just read _"I hate to be looked at, especially when..."_. I've only just noticed that the posts are not editable after posting.

*Ian.*


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Thx so much everyone!


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

i have a way of dancing and snapping my fingers when im running in the gym while im listening to music  , there might be lots of people looking or no one at all, but who cares  unless you run like rachel or phebie from "friends" , they raise their hands and run as if their asses caught fire, then i think your running is probably just normal. could it be that you're making fast short steps? bending your back to the font alittle bit? hand movements?

this might give you a tip


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

LWR said:


> i have a way of dancing and snapping my fingers when im running in the gym while im listening to music  , there might be lots of people looking or no one at all, but who cares  unless you run like rachel or phebie from "friends" , they raise their hands and run as if their asses caught fire, then i think your running is probably just normal. could it be that you're making fast short steps? bending your back to the font alittle bit? hand movements?
> 
> this might give you a tip


Thx!!!!

So hips tucked in right? I'm going to try that out!

*Sigh* It's somewhat cold here right now, so I'll need to buy a jogging top or two. Otherwise I would have ran with my sleeveless shirt.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

good luck bro  you can practice infront of the mirror i guess  just do a youtube search on "the correct way to jog" there are lots and lots of tips that might help you out  

best of luck


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sure she was just laughing because you were running late. If it was a friend who picked on the way you run, it's probably just because that is what friends do. They talk crap. Lol. Jogging outside is so therapeutic, not to mention a better workout than you would get on a treadmill or something... sooo... I say you either suck it up and jog, or find someone to jog with you. I find that I feel a lot less insecure when I am jogging with someone. Feel less of a need to make eye contact with people jogging the opposite direction or whatever.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

this thread reminded me of when someone told me i run like a monster in gym class. i loled cause how she know what a monster looks like but i was nervous about running for awhile after that.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Define Me said:


> That brings me to my problem: I'm afraid to jogg outside!


stop jogging. start sprinting. people won't question a man who looks like he's running for his life.


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

Define Me said:


> I always think I run/jog in a funny way. First time I noticed this was when someone actually laughed at me while I ran......I knew this person, so maybe dunno, nvm.
> 
> Anyways, today I was hanging out with some friends, but at the end of the day, when we all left, my tram was there and if I didn't run, I would have had to wait ten minutes for the next tram.
> 
> ...


I used to be like this, I had agoraphobia or what my ex called me hermit.
I used to think I'm going to faint going outside but I just did, I put on a hat and bring water with me I avoid people as much as possible, easy enough at 7am in the morning.
Just take one step at a time, you'd be fine.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Thx everyone!

So I went jogging yesterday and today. No one gave me any looks, but I guess it was because no one was outside. I started my jog at around 7 am in the morning.

I still think my form sucks, but I'm trying the 'tuck hips' technique, feels kind of awkward at first, but I think I'll do alright.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Run at night, I do as I prefer the cool breeze.
The road is quite empty around here at like 10-11pm


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

I find that if I wear a baseball hat (and if it's sunny, sunglasses), it makes me less self-conscious when I'm running outside. 

And I try to distract my mind about worrying what people think, by concentrating on things like listening to the sound of my feet hitting the pavement, thinking of how with each step I take, I am doing good things for my body while others sit on their fat asses on the couch, lol! And I listen to the rhythm and sound of my breathing. Another distraction I do while running, is while I run, in my mind I list all the things in my life that are good and that I'm thankful for. I find lots of ways to distract this silly mind of mine...and get the negative thoughts to stop.


----------



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

"Another distraction I do while running, is while I run, in my mind I list all the things in my life that are good and that I'm thankful for."

Vex01, I really like that idea! I've always been bored when I walk on my treadmill, but that seems like a great way to occupy myself.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I suggest you shoulf record yourself on video. Likely you will see that you run pretty normal.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate walking, jogging, running outside alone cause I hate being bothered by drivers yelling at me from their cars.


----------



## alwayslost (Apr 9, 2012)

I totally feel the same way when it comes to excerising outside. Can you go for a run in the dark, maybe wear a cap (this makes me feel better) and listen to some music so you aren't too aware of what others are doing or thinking about you?

About two years ago, I was crossing a bridge and was heavy footed and some jerk decided to imitate me so I am super self conscious about being around people. I try to go out at night when it's dark but find I'm not very consistent because I end up going out very late at night


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha, I'm so afraid of people watching me when I jog (I feel like I jog weird too) that I actually jog in circles in my backyard. Weird, yes, but at least no one can see me! (Except for my two dogs, who sit there and stare at me with puzzled expressions on their faces.)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I tried jogging indoors, but kept running into a wall.


----------



## dirsad (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to have this problem. A few thousand miles later, my hips don't work right anymore and I wish I could run.

I started running on backroads -- very few people around. Then I would go on a briefly populated road, but back to the backroads after, say a quarter mile. Slowly I actually started to enjoy running near people, to the point where most of my miles were on roads with people around.

All this happened by accident, but perhaps you could do this intentionally.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

i dont jog either.. my but is a little big and i dont need gangsters staring at me


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't jog, got big tits.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm the same exact way... I've tried jogging around the block a few times but only at night when most people are asleep. Not sure why I'm so afraid to just start doing it, alotta people go jogging all the time during the day, I guess I'm just afraid of someone seeing me and being like, "look at that jogging *******".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been honked at, cat called, shouted at, smokescreened, pulled over.....twice by cops, laughed at, water bottles thrown at my head, flipped off, and nearly hit several times. I still run the streets four times a week - even the police leave me alone now.


After years of running, I have a new one!
I ran along the streets at 1am while they were resurfacing roads - and got honked at by a passing car. It wasn't the workers. I even passed by THREE cops sitting in a gas station parking lot. No issues. I wasn't pulled over. They leave me alone - I pay their salary! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> I'm the same exact way... I've tried jogging around the block a few times but only at night when most people are asleep. Not sure why I'm so afraid to just start doing it, alotta people go jogging all the time during the day, I guess I'm just afraid of someone seeing me and being like, "look at that jogging *******".


^See my post above :lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

been struggling with this myself recently. It just doesn't feel right no matter what time of the day I go. I feel like a pansy when I'm jogging lol. It doesn't help that only females are always running the tracks either... hot females with bouncy titties! :clap

it's just a panic attack for me


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I get the urgs to jog on the treadmill..
But im afraid everyone will look at me.
it gets loud when your feet hit it. :/

I bet people would laugh if they saw me running
outside. too many people everyhwere!!


----------

